# Safe bike routes for a Paramus, NJ cyclist



## jshih (Sep 18, 2009)

HI all,

Any cyclists out there live around Paramus, NJ area?

What will be your typical routes during your weekend rides?

Thanks in advance,

JS


----------



## Not-So-Fast (Jul 24, 2009)

Look at BTCNJ.Com find a group


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

saddle river roads
saddle river roads
saddle river roads
saddle river roads
saddle river roads
saddle river roads

did i mention saddle river roads?


----------



## jshih (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Jkmacman,

I ride on Saddle River Roads toward Rockland County, NY a lot. You can make 20, 30 or 40 loop and back to Paramus. It's a nice area to ride without a lot of traffic.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

From Paramus I've been getting to Route 9W in Alpine by taking Spring Valley Rd. right on Ridgewood Ave, left on Prospect Ave, right on Oradell Ave, left on Grant Ave. which turns into Sunset Ave. Left on Park St., right on Haworth Ave, right on Schraalenburgh Rd, left on Hardenburgh Ave, left on County Rd, right on Closter Dock Rd. which get you up to Route 9W. There's a pretty nice climb from the bottom of Closter Dock Rd. up to 9W too. 

There will definitely be some traffic so perhaps first try the route out in your car to see how comfortable you may feel on the bike.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

my ride last saturday









i ride alpine climb on henry hudson drive at least once a week, during the week i take car to ft lee historic park, on week ends i cycle up


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*saddle river road last nite*

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/14223707

road saddle river last nite, they finally patched some of the pot holes, but its still a bit bumpy



> Avg Cadence: 101 rpm
> Max Cadence: 162 rpm
> 
> Avg HR: 158 bpm
> Max HR: 182 bpm


i happy the average cadence finally reached the triple digits


----------



## jshih (Sep 18, 2009)

great, I'm going out for a ride later. It's just too nice of a day to stay in the office.


----------

